# My Oldest Dog Passed yesterday



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

My oldest dog, a miniature poodle named Mocha, passed away yesterday afternoon. 

I was in the hospital and had no way of being there with her when she passed. I am so torn up inside. I don't know what I'm going to do without her. I just hope that Duncan was sent to us for this reason. I just wish Mocha had held on a little longer until I could get home... 

RIP Mocha... I miss you so much already. You were my best friend.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for you loss, how old was Mocha? My thoughts will be with you today...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mocha. She was so cute. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

She was about 10. I've had her since she was a little itty bitty puppy. She was the runt and was put up for adoption too soon but we didn't realize until she almost died from not eating. We had to use an eyedropper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of little Mocha, it seems like the ones that need you the most always leave the biggest imprint on your heart.

Godspeed sweet Mocha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry to hear about Mocha and I am sure that Duncan was sent to you for a reason.

I am sure Mocha is running and playing with my Snobear and Smooch at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost Mocha - run swiftly at the Bridge little Mocha


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I m so sorry. Run free at rainbow bridge sweet little Mocha.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost you best friend 

It is so hard when they have to leave. 

Rest in peace sweet Mocha


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed little Mocha. You will be so missed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Mocha,


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the condolences. I plan on seeing Duncan as soon as I can. The good news in this is that when I got the phone call from my parents that Mocha had passed, they said the vet had looked at Duncan and said his chance of survival from heartworm treatment is 99%.


----------

